# Can you still get preg. 2-3 days after Ovulation?



## bnhopper57

Hello ladies,

If I ovulated and had clear discharge ( the fertile discharge ) on Sunday. When my fiance came back out of town on Tuesday and had sex is there any possibility I can still get pregnant?


----------



## awebb

I am pretty sure an ovum can only survive for 24 hours. So if that is true you should be ok.


----------



## Seity

If you're only basing your OV day on discharge, you should know that some women don't ovulate until a few days after the last day they see EWCM. The egg usually only last 24 hours after OV, but I have heard in rare cases up to 48.

So yes, you could indeed get pregnant.
You're told to wait 4 days after the last day of fertile CM to have sex if you want to avoid getting pregnant and if that is the only sign you are using to track fertility.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

eggs deteriorate significantly in the first 12 hours after they are released. they are deteriorated 50% or more after 24 hours...it takes an average of 6 hours for sperm to go from your vagina, through your cervix, up your tubes to your egg...so the best way to get pregant is to have the sperm waiting for your fresh egg. you will most likely NOT get pregnant 2 days after ovulation. the chance is almost zero.


----------



## bnhopper57

Ok thxs I was just wondering I really don't know exactly whn I ovulated. I was going by crampin signs and a lot of clear sticky like discharge.


----------



## Seity

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> eggs deteriorate significantly in the first 12 hours after they are released. they are deteriorated 50% or more after 24 hours...it takes an average of 6 hours for sperm to go from your vagina, through your cervix, up your tubes to your egg...so the best way to get pregant is to have the sperm waiting for your fresh egg. you will most likely NOT get pregnant 2 days after ovulation. the chance is almost zero.

That is true assuming she actually OV'd when she thinks she did. Without knowing 100% that she OV'd on that day than it's possible she was not 2 days past OV and therefore pregnancy would be possible.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

she asked if she could get pregnant 2-3 days after ovulation. NOT can i get pregnant if i may or may not have ovulated. i gave my answer based on the actual written question exactly as is. if she did ovulate already (as the title assumed) then she wouldnt get pregnant 2-3 days later. if she had asked "did i for sure ovulate and could i get pregnant this far after" then i could understand a rebuttle to my answer, but she didnt. she asked if she could get pregnant 2-3 days after ovulation...scientifically..chances are slim. i was just being honest and answering the actual question. no need to get in a twist about someone elses answer just because i dont agree with yours.


----------



## randomma

no, you cant! :winkwink:


----------



## penwah

Last novemeber I ovulated on a Monday (i get bad ovulation pain every month so I know for sure) and my husband and i hadnt had sex for about a week so there was definately no left over sperm floating around.
3 days later on thursday night we had sex... thought for sure it was safe as it was 3 days after ovulation.
Sure enough... my period didnt show, took a test and got a BFP.
So it is possible to get pregnant after ovulation.

However, about 5 weeks later I had a miscarriage. And I wonder whether it was because the egg was badly deteriorated by the time it was fertilized so it was never going to last... but I'll never know I guess.

We are ttc again now


----------



## brenn09

The statistics that I'm aware of say the eggies deteriorate 12-24 hours after ovulation. Most experts believe 12 hours is as long as an average eggie could last after ovulation. 

If you ovulated on Sunday, then it is virtually impossible to get pregnant on Tuesday. However, it doesn't sound like you're for sure that you ovulated on Sunday so there is still a chance! 

Also, this is the wttc boards so you may get better and quicker responses on the ttc boards! Good luck!!


----------



## cececakess

I got pregnant 2 days after I ovulated so I believe its pretty possible.


----------



## stephy101

hmm am not sure if am ovulating or not cuz this is the first time this has happen to me i had my period on the 6th may and ended 10 may and on 24 may i started bleeding veryyy lightly it was like spots of blood when i wiped and some on my panties it continued on the 25 but today it has stopped soo am wondering if its ovulation or implantation cuz my boyfriend and i had unprotected sex from the time my period left and this morningwe had sex too soo if it was indeed ovulation can i stil get pregnant since i stopped bleeding yesterday?


----------



## poppy

I would agree with Seity - there is a possibility you could get pregnant as fertile CM usually means that ovulation is imminent (going to happen around the next few days) and not necessarily that it has happened on that very day. I also get mittelschmertz, but sometimes get nagging ov like pains a day or so before actual ovulation (and CM from a few days before up till actual ov), so unless you actually charted your body basal temperature or did an opk (ovulation predictor kit test), then it would be very hard to know when you actually ovulated.

If you did ovulate on the Sunday/Monday morning, it would be unlikely that the egg would have fertilised given the time it takes for sperm to 'swim up' to the egg. Eggs have a short lifespan if not fertilised. 

Good luck, I hope you get the result you want.

xxx


----------



## poppy

Stephy, it actually sounds like you may have had implantation bleeding/spotting. Are you having any pregnancy symptoms?

If you started your period on May the 6th, that would be calendar day one.
You spotted blood on May the 24th, which would be calendar day 19. If you have a regular cycle (around 28/29 days), this spotting would have occured around five days after you ovulated, which would fit in with implantation. How long are your cycles?

On the other hand, some women just get spotting up to a week before their period starts. I would definately take a pregnancy test to see - especially as you and your boyfriend have been having unprotected sex.

I see you are ttc - I hope this is a BFP for you! xxx


----------

